# Fuji = making money



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2018)

Fuji had a _very _good quarter. A good deal of this appears to be due to Instax sales, but still there is a good 15% uptick in digital as well.

https://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/fuji-reports-staggering-761-operating-income-increase-imaging-market/

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2018)

Well, I purchased a Fujiifilm MX700, just for nostalgia, it was my first digital camera back in 1998. I've since purchased older models, but this one was excellent for its time and all 1.5MP still work. Its sitting next to me as I type.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Fuji had a _very _good quarter. A good deal of this appears to be due to Instax sales, but still there is a good 15% uptick in digital as well.



I actually mentioned this earlier today, after going directly to the Fuji IR site – I didn't notice that the earnings release was so fresh.

Electronic Imaging comprises their APS-C and medium format mirrorless, and the y/y revenue growth for that segment was close to 40%. Having said that, the y/y value of all manufacturer MILC shipments from 2016 to 2017 was actually 48%, so Fuji might actually be a bit behind the curve (but note that Fuji's fiscal year isn't the calendar year, it's Apr-Mar as is Nikon's, while for Canon CY=FY).


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2018)

Neuro — so you’re saying even these ILC numbers are almost market-_lagging?_ Wow if so. 

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Neuro — so you’re saying even these ILC numbers are almost market-_lagging?_ Wow if so.
> 
> - A



I think mirrorless is earthquake related.

Instax numbers are crazy.... but I do use the Leica Sofort and waste A TON of film.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Neuro — so you’re saying even these ILC numbers are almost market-_lagging?_ Wow if so.



Yes, Fuji is behind the MILC market overall. But as CRguy states, 2017 growth is —in part— a correction from 2016 where sensor production fell due to the earthquake. 

Also, the ~48% total value growth with only ~25% unit increase indicates a shift to higher-priced models.


----------



## Talys (Feb 12, 2018)

That's great for Fuji! Glad for 'em.


----------

